# 1-Andro RX



## outerme (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll keep this thread simple.

About 8 years ago I took a few PHs / whatever was hot and selling at random places.  1-Test100 1,4AD etc etc.
For my PCT I used 6-oxo. (for all of them)
I used these for about 3 cycles during the course of the year.

I've continued working out and would like to try these again however being they become banned was unable to.

My first question.
1) This 1-Andro RX.  Would this produce the same gains/mass as the above products from 8 or so years ago?  If so, how is this "legal" and not "illegal" as opposed to the above ones are.

2) For me 6-oxo is very easy to get, GNC even carries it.  Will 6-oxo do the trick for PCT on this 1-Andro RX?  Would I need something stronger / better.  If so what would you suggest (and if possible a place where I can get some).

3) Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't a PH intended to be a precursor to an anabolic steroid?  if that's the case how does this not convert to estrogen?  I thought all PHs had some form of androgenic properties.  And if this is not so, why is there a need for PCT.

Hopefully these answers will help me clear up some unknowns I have.
Product sounds great and would like to try but first would like to know everything about it.

Thanks guys


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 25, 2009)

good questions!  Interested in answers as well!  Especially #1,3.  #2 I would assume 6-oxo would be just fine as that is whats recommended.  Clomid and Nolvadex from what I read are you next best bets for PCT.  Also Nolvadex is supposedly best to use immediately if you start to notice symptoms of Gyno (lumps, swelling etc of the nipples??).  No experience based on my answers just stricly based on what Ive read on numerous accounts!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2009)

outerme said:


> My first question.
> 1) This 1-Andro RX.  Would this produce the same gains/mass as the above products from 8 or so years ago?  If so, how is this "legal" and not "illegal" as opposed to the above ones are.
> *Yes, because it is not a banned compound, yet anyway.*
> 
> ...



hope that helps.


----------



## outerme (Mar 25, 2009)

Prince,
Would you suggest Gaspari's Novadex over 6-oxo.
And sorry, I was not aware nolva was illegal.  I think I read somewhere it was not illegal to posses.  Perhaps that is why I've never found it.

Thanks for the info above.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2009)

outerme said:


> Prince,
> Would you suggest Gaspari's Novadex over 6-oxo.



never used either.


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 25, 2009)

I apologize, didnt realize Nolva was illegal and couldnt/shouldnt be talked of on the site.  Shall I edit my post?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2009)

njmuscles said:


> I apologize, didnt realize Nolva was illegal and couldnt/shouldnt be talked of on the site.  Shall I edit my post?



I did not mean this site, I meant on www.IronMaglabs.com


----------

